# Internet sites to buy flies



## Bergy (Apr 3, 2008)

I havent gotten out fly fishing in probably 3 years. I can tie flies but until I get stocked up on materials Im going to just buy a couple of dozen to get me going immediatly. I wanted to get some opinions on the discounts fly distributors out on the net. 
Which ones should I stay away from?
Any reccomendations?


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Yea stay away from 99% of them. Anything tied in Kenya is no good. Percys flies, YD flies, blue fly cafe--- all garbage. I would recommend http://www.riverbum.com These are the same guys who run fish tech. Most all of the flies come from reputable companies such as Umpqua, Solitude, Idylwilde, and Montana Fly Company. Our you could support local business and go to Western Rivers, Fish tech, Fishwest, Four Seasons in heber, or High Country flyfishers up north.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

flyguy7 said:


> *Yea stay away from 99% of them.* Anything tied in Kenya is no good. Percys flies, YD flies, blue fly cafe--- all garbage. I would recommend http://www.riverbum.com These are the same guys who run fish tech. Most all of the flies come from reputable companies such as Umpqua, Solitude, Idylwilde, and Montana Fly Company. Our you could support local business and go to Western Rivers, Fish tech, Fishwest, Four Seasons in heber, or High Country flyfishers up north.


 :lol: .......I knew that was coming !! :wink:


----------



## cowboyfan (Sep 19, 2007)

I gotta tell you to check out bentonflybox.com I just got a order from them for my trip to the snake river, they might not be highest quality but the are the cheapest i've found and they looked and fished great.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Those things are hideous. I don't think I would pay a dollar a dozen. Many of the the dries don't even have tails!


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

flyguy7 said:


> Those things are hideous. I don't think I would pay a dollar a dozen. Many of the the dries don't even have tails!


Elk Hair Caddis don't have tails! :lol:


----------



## copper (Sep 11, 2008)

I would second RiverBum.com. I have used them several times and they are always fast to delivery if you need something in a hurry. The flies are very good quality as well.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

I like the ones from Kenya. Nothing like having a 5 year old in a sweat shop tying your flies.


----------



## FLYFSHR (Apr 16, 2008)

I really hate to say this but...
If you're looking for discounted flies, chances are they aren't worth having. At least anything of quality.
I'd offer to help if I tied to sell. 
I'll bet if you sent cheech a pm he could help you out.


----------



## Bergy (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks for all your replies guys. I think Ill check out the riverbum site and maybe hit a few of the local shops until I can get going on tying my own. I really want to get back into tying my own. There is great satisfaction in knowing that you created something that fooled the fish.... Its also a great reason to escape to my man cave, away from the rug rats and the wife. Thanks again...


----------



## Fishing31 (Sep 25, 2007)

If you want high quality flies, patterns that work for our area. Try Cheech he is an awesome tier and good prices. Flies hold together and work. He has some patterns of his own that will work fantastic.


----------



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

I tie and sell flies on the side. www.westerntroutflies.com


----------



## Herb (Mar 11, 2008)

I second what fishing31 says. Cheech ties some mean bugs. Give him a call you will not be dissatisfied with what you get. The only other person I would recommend is me, but I'm not taking orders at this time and I mainly stick to stillwater patterns. 

Herb


----------

